# Jack's 3 Cylinder Flathead



## Draw-Tech (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey All

Here,s a toy I have been designing.

Jack
Draw-Tech


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Oct 16, 2014)

I would love to build one of those

 Thm:Thm:woohoo1Thm:Thm:


----------



## BronxFigs (Oct 16, 2014)

Can't wait to see the rest of the story.


Frank


----------

